# Gothic's sale (£)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Close please moved to a new thread http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1334268#post1334268


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Me wants the Grey Knights books!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Would you be willing to sell the 10 Assault marines seperately? Am also interested in the Ravenwing Bikes.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

If you split up the BA I'd like the Codex.


----------

